# افران المعاملات الحرارية



## وضاح الساري (15 نوفمبر 2010)

تحية عطرة الى الاساتذة والمشرفين والخبراء من القلب الى هذا المنتدى الرائع واود اكرامهم بتزويدي بمعلومات عن شراء افران تخص انتاج المعاملات الحرارية وذلك لحاجتنا الماسه لها في الوقت الحاضر علما انا مؤسسه كبيرة وانتاج المعاملات الحراريه في هذه المؤسسه تمثل الشكل الاساسي فيها لذاارجو مساعدتي في اعطائي رابط لشركه اوربيه او عربيه ليتسنى لي مخاطبتها للشراء مع التقدير


----------

